# Anyone else get tired of eating?



## hill450 (Mar 11, 2012)

I know this will just come off as bitching which is fine lol anyone else get tired of feeding yourself constantly day after day? I'm bulking and eat a ton but I find myself envious of the days I was cutting weight lol Getting huge is cool and all and I'm not about to stop just want to know if I'm alone in wanting a low calorie day from time to time.....or maybe I'm tired of fixing food, hell I don't know?

Discuss


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm tired of eating plain meats everyday.  I don't mind it, just sucks.  I watched a 10 minutes video I think of Ronnie cooking up some hamburger patties, and for 8 of those minutes he continually put BBQ sauce on them, ha ha!  Getting the weeks meal ready is fun for me, because I get to use the scale.  Then I'm done, looking at all the containers stacked up makes me feel better I don't have to worry about cooking anymore.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 11, 2012)

I love food too much, I will seriously dream of food immediately wake up and eat...


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 11, 2012)

I`m just the opposite. When cutting I get ravenously hungry, especially using Havoc or Mdrol. I want eat everything in sight but have to restrict calories. Now THAT sucks.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 11, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> I love food too much, I will seriously dream of food immediately wake up and eat...



Not everybody is shredded like you oats!


----------



## brazey (Mar 11, 2012)

hill450 said:


> I know this will just come off as bitching which is fine lol anyone else get tired of feeding yourself constantly day after day? I'm bulking and eat a ton but I find myself envious of the days I was cutting weight lol Getting huge is cool and all and I'm not about to stop just want to know if I'm alone in wanting a low calorie day from time to time.....or maybe I'm tired of fixing food, hell I don't know?
> 
> Discuss


 
You could be tired of eating because you're not properly digesting your food. Therefore you're never really getting hungry. Try adding betaine HCL (hydrochloric acid) at the start of each meal and see what happens. Hydrochloric acid serves many functions, but most importantly it is the primary digestive juice responsible for breaking down proteins, preparing them for assimilation; and it acts as a protective barrier, killing many potentially harmful micro-organisms in our food.


----------



## mth496 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ya bro i no what you mean.  I enjoy cutting and seeing huge results.  Then when you bulk somtimes you dont look as good and you got to eat alot of real clean food, it is a pain.


----------



## ELH (Mar 11, 2012)

I think you are just getting tired of fixing and eating the same healthy foods over and over again. 

If you were bulking 5k a day on McDonalds, Pizza, Taco Bell, and Wings you wouldn't feel so bad.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I'm tired of eating plain meats everyday.  I don't mind it, just sucks.  I watched a 10 minutes video I think of Ronnie cooking up some hamburger patties, and for 8 of those minutes he continually put BBQ sauce on them, ha ha!  Getting the weeks meal ready is fun for me, because I get to use the scale.  Then I'm done, looking at all the containers stacked up makes me feel better I don't have to worry about cooking anymore.



Hell I eat too much to prepare ahead of time. Also I dont even eat boring stuff but a lot of it I eat over and over.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 11, 2012)

brazey said:


> You could be tired of eating because you're not properly digesting your food. Therefore you're never really getting hungry. Try adding betaine HCL (hydrochloric acid) at the start of each meal and see what happens. Hydrochloric acid serves many functions, but most importantly it is the primary digestive juice responsible for breaking down proteins, preparing them for assimilation; and it acts as a protective barrier, killing many potentially harmful micro-organisms in our food.



I will definitely try this. I've never seen it though Ill have to look for it. I take digestive enzymes now but doesn't seem to matter, I'm full all the time.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 11, 2012)

mth496 said:


> Ya bro i no what you mean.  I enjoy cutting and seeing huge results.  Then when you bulk somtimes you dont look as good and you got to eat alot of real clean food, it is a pain.



Yea I can't wait to cut again and not feel fat all the time lol



ELH said:


> I think you are just getting tired of fixing and eating the same healthy foods over and over again.
> 
> If you were bulking 5k a day on McDonalds, Pizza, Taco Bell, and Wings you wouldn't feel so bad.



Yea no kidding be easier but id feel like shit all the time.


----------



## lee111s (Mar 11, 2012)

I used to get sick of it, but since moving to intermittent fasting for a cut I'm back to loving eating again.

I don't eat for 16 hours and work out fasted (10g BCAA before) so when I'm done in the gym I'm ready to have a HUGE meal. I'm only eating 2-3 meals a day while on IF and it's going great so far. Lifts are going up and I've dropped about 3% body fat in 6 weeks


----------



## SFW (Mar 11, 2012)

I love to eat. I have to restrain myself most days.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 13, 2012)

My body goes in cycles.  I'll have weeks where I am ravenous and can't ever get full (even on 4500 cals/day), and then for some reason I'll go a few weeks where I am not interested in food.  My lifting regimen doesn't change unless I am lacking energy, so you'd think I'd always feel super hungry.  I think we all have such different body types - we all digest foods differently.  Most ectomorphs seem to be able to eat all the time.  Endos seem to do fine with really low carbs and not eating as often.  Mesos are just really lucky in all respects.

I am a firm believer in the body's cyclical nature... we get into ups and downs and the hard part as lifters is to always maintain the "up."  I'm shocked that your digestive enzymes aren't working.  I think it's important to always consider your dosages.  I mean, we research dosages of everything else, but a lot of people forget to do the simple things like increase doses of digestive enzymes.  What type are you taking?  I've taken Papaya enzyme, and I think it was decent.

Also, I hear probiotics may be of use to people like us who eat a lot of food.  I have never personally done it, but certainly will when I start my first cycle.  *Read the difference between enzymes and probiotics.* (I am not affiliated with that website, it was just the first I googled)...

Don't quote me, but I think the gut has several strains of beneficial bacteria - two we hear about all the time are acidophilus and bifidus.  You also need to understand the different potencies.  (*READ THIS FOR GENERAL SUGGESTED DOSES*).  They come in pills or powders of differing potencies - NOW Nutrition has bottles with 3 Billion and 8 Billion strength.  Might have more versions, but I haven't really looked into it much.  They have bottles containing only acidophilus, bottles containing only bifidus, and bottles with both.  I believe they need to stay refrigerated.

I will start with the 3 Billion bifidus (one pill) once per day when I start cramming calories, or 8 billion (one pill) once every other day, not sure yet, but from what I read you don't want to take too much because it can cause abdominal pain.  You should assess your tolerance slowly over a week or two.  Be advised.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I never get tired of food. I work out so hard that I CRAVE Food all the freakin time. But I would get tired of eating BLAND foods. Unseasoned chicken, Fish etc. That's murder. But then again, you could just learn how to cook and keep it moving


----------

